# Bobcat/Loaders



## red (Jan 15, 2013)

What size or model of bobcat are beekeepers using for loading bees?


----------



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

In the recesses of my feeble mind I knew there was an answer to this question. This has been more hashed over than the age old question on how best to change a babies diaper.... Got thinking back 30 plus years ago when this issue first began to come up. All I can say is *The answer is out there so find it.*.. To all the old timers on Beesource who are 40 or older please check out the following youtube regarding my thoughts on this subject.......

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7RclqsuLXlo

sorry Red ..... Could not resist.... Get ready for a Swinger vs hummer vs bobcat debate...... Its in the cards..........


----------



## red (Jan 15, 2013)

A used Swinger or a Hummer would be ok if I could find one but everytime I type these words in to do a search all I get is porn sights. All though they are great innertainment they realy cut into my loading time.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Allow me to offer some search tips.

If you include the word "forklift"  along with Swinger or Hummerbee, you will be more likely to get apiary related equipment. After all, presumably you don't really want a _loader _style Swinger, presumably you want one with forks. :lookout:

Just to prove search works, here's one ....
http://www.machinio.com/listings/2628846-Used-Hummerbee-in-DOUGLAS-GA-31533-US



... whether that price is affordable is a different issue ...


----------



## stevethebeeman (Mar 27, 2013)

Have used the Hummerbee and Bobcats both have their advantages bobcat is more stable on ruff ground use the 753 bobcat, works good in tight places. Hummerbee needs alittle more room to operate.


----------



## Sadler91 (Nov 6, 2011)

Got a used 751 a couple years ago. Put a mast on it last year. It is a reliable machine and I can pick up a tote of syrup just fine. Most of the guys I know run either s130 or s175. Either of those machines rigged with a mast will pick up a tote of syrup. If you don't run a mast you'll have to go with a s205 I believe to lift a syrup tote.


----------



## farmdon (Jan 2, 2007)

Has anyone here adapted a mast from a small forklift ...... or have you purchased an Edwards, A&O etc? I purchased a small forklift to take the mast and wanted to know if anyone has adapted a mast
to work off of the quick attach plate of their skid steer?


----------



## red (Jan 15, 2013)

I bought a Bobcat 763 shortly after the start of this thread. I built a set off forks for it and they are a real pain to load with. The quick attach plate is always in your sight path and you need to get rid of it. I did look at a couple of machines that people have converted to a mast and it is real easy to do. You will need to remove the lift arms and quick attach unit. Also the front cylinder. You hook the long side cylinders to the high point on your mast to use as your tilt. On the lower front center of your bobcat there should be a square loop. This loop mounts to the bottom of your mast with a pin so it can pivot. Hook your front cylinder lines to the lift cylinder on your mast. If I am remembering correctly this is pretty close to how it was done.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

I had the same visibility issue with the quick attach plate on our first New Holland. We ended up just cutting a big hole in it. Kind of crude but it sure helped.


----------



## farmdon (Jan 2, 2007)

Red, I think what you are describing is unique to the Bobcat 610 type when a mast was an option. Mine is a NH ls150 without those mounts.


----------



## stevethebeeman (Mar 27, 2013)

We have used bobcats for years right now the 753 is what we have works good very stable machine. Have the hummerbee only downfall is not stable on rough grounds still works that's my only issue with them


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

stevethebeeman said:


> We have used bobcats for years right now the 753 is what we have works good very stable machine. Have the hummerbee only downfall is not stable on rough grounds still works that's my only issue with them


I've run both pretty extensively and figured that articulated loaders were better on rough ground because the front and back oscillates. In addition the articulated loader is much better in mud and snow. Dont get me wrong, a skid steer with a fifth wheel is great for most everything a beekeeper needs to use it for but I do feel they fall short of an articulated loader in certain areas.


----------



## MTN-Bees (Jan 27, 2014)

I bought an older Bobcat 610 with a mast this fall. The price was right. The loader is pretty simple to work on. It seems like a good 1st machine for our operation. If you search around, they can be found. Although I was very surprised by what tires for skid steers cost.


----------



## bobcat_beefan (Mar 24, 2021)

red said:


> What size or model of bobcat are beekeepers using for loading bees?


You should try Bobcats Small Articulated Loaders. They're the biggest buzz in town!


----------



## Jack Grimshaw (Feb 10, 2001)

Last I knew,Bobcat stopped making articulated loaders back in the mid 80's.
Used these for years in tree work but parts are impossible to find.Still use one on the firewood pile.
Sweet machine but a little tippy with the boom up on uneven ground.
The first Swingers were basicly a copy.








A quick google shows 2 new models are being introduced.They look like they don't have the power to lift a tote.


----------



## AstroZomBEE (Aug 1, 2006)

Bobcat does indeed make articulated machines again.

Aaron


----------



## bobcat_beefan (Mar 24, 2021)

They have the Bobcat Small Articulated Loader L23 and model L28. The difference is that one is a telescoping loader. Both are noted with a Rated Operating Capacity Straight (ISO) of 1,534 lb. Not too shabby


----------

